# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  مشکل در اجرای کوئری در فانکشن

## kingblog

سلام
من برای آپلود تصویر توی سایتم از یک فانکشن استفاده می کنم:

function uploadImage(){
.
.
move_uploaded_file($_FILES['image_file']['tmp_name'], $sTempFileName);
.
.
}

مشکلی نداره ولی وقتی میخوام در دیتابایس چیزی ذخیره بشه مشکل داره:
function uploadImage(){
.
.
move_uploaded_file($_FILES['image_file']['tmp_name'], $sTempFileName);
$db2->query('INSERT INTO gallery SET user_id="'.$this->id.'",user_img="'.$sTempFileName.'"');
.
}این ارور رو میده:
 Call to a member function query() on null

----------

